# Tail help



## Jordan Pond (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello been using you guys ever since we got our Golden Colombian Tegu. Well tonight two inches of my poor guys tail was gone. I'm aware lizards regenerate their tails. However it's a little bloody. Do I need to worry about infection?


----------



## Jordan Pond (Mar 22, 2017)

But since I'm new or should I say officially signing up to the website with just as a great website and many of you seem very knowledgeable I will give you a little back story. We got our Tegu two and a half years ago he is a rescue pet. The previous owners I wouldn't say we're bad they just didn't know how to take care of them and neglected such as must have his toes are deformed and not right. He has a good home now and we care for him greatly his name is Jorma Duran after a local news anchor I will show you guys gladly. Other than that I look forward to talking with you guys and getting some advice.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 22, 2017)

With all due reapect, your tegu is more looksome than his human namesake. 

To be safe, treat the tail generously with hydrogen peroxide, once dry, coat with neosporin. Do this twice each day. Glad you signed up.


----------



## HelenaReptile (Mar 23, 2017)

Columbian golden tegus are known for their aggressive behavior. Perhaps he got a bit nervous and began hitting his tail against a wall? Ths is quite common for extremely stressed tegus of all breeds. Please please PLEASE try not to put him/her under too much stress for a few days. I am a new tegu owner, so I may be incorrect. Have a wonderful day! ^-^


----------



## Jordan Pond (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you guys. Jorma's tail is healing just fine. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jordan Pond said:


> Thank you guys. Jorma's tail is healing just fine. Thanks for the advice


Great!


----------

